# Recommended cabinet for tank with 60 by 40 base?



## Chris_Homan (9 Jun 2021)

I’m looking for a cabinet to hold my 90l tank (base 40 by 60 cm). It can be up to 80cm wide but it should be able to hold supplies, etc. Can anyone recommend something under £150?

Thank you!


----------



## The grumpy one (9 Jun 2021)

What about something like this?
https://www.wayfair.co.uk/furniture/pdp/union-rustic-doe-4-drawer-combi-chest-u003046277.html

As long as it is solid wood or board that has been treated (varnished and sealed) you can use anything that will take the weight.


----------



## Chris_Homan (9 Jun 2021)

Thanks, that‘s not a bad price and nice looking. I was expecting something from one of the tank manufacturers as I expected the weight distribution to be quite important.


----------



## dino21 (9 Jun 2021)

Chris_Homan said:


> I was expecting something from one of the tank manufacturers as I expected the weight distribution to be quite important.


Don't be too sure !
We have one of these AquaOne  cabinets  that came with the matching 40cm Aquaone tank.
The sides look robust and strong as you would expect for a big name aquarium supplier, but in fact each side is made up of two sheets of 3mm hardboard with a paper type of honeycomb center , so basically 60lts of water, sand and rock etc just  suported by them !
Even before filling the tank we had to put a solid piece of timber across the rear to stop it moving sideways , as you will be well advised to with most pieces of lightweight modern funiture.

Plenty more choice for such cabinets at Ikea or Argos, but do make sure they are easy to reinforce as needed.


----------



## Wookii (10 Jun 2021)

My AquaOne Inspire has been rock solid, and is exactly 60 x 40:

Available from lots of places, this is just one: Aqua One Inspire Cabinet 60


----------



## Chris_Homan (10 Jun 2021)

I actually really like the look of the Aqua One Inspire cabinets and the price is decent too. Thanks


----------



## arcturus (11 Jun 2021)

Chris_Homan said:


> I’m looking for a cabinet to hold my 90l tank (base 40 by 60 cm). It can be up to 80cm wide but it should be able to hold supplies, etc. Can anyone recommend something under £150?
> 
> Thank you!



There is a 60x40 cm (width x depth) IKEA METOD kitchen cabinet that is available in many different finishes and colours. There is also a 80x40 version in case you need more storage space, especially if you are planning on having CO2. You would need to buy a kitchen countertop cut to measure from IKEA or from an home improvement store. Two strips of solid wood added to the top and bottom back of cabinet are sufficient to reinforce it. The whole setup will be below your budget even if you select the most expensive finishes from IKEA.


----------



## Zendango (1 Jan 2023)

Chris_Homan said:


> I actually really like the look of the Aqua One Inspire cabinets and the price is decent too. Thanks


Which one did you go for in the end @Chris_Homan ?


----------

